# Removal of tank in airing cupboard



## Tom2015 (12 Nov 2019)

Hi,

this may be a stupid question with a simple answer but we really don't have a clue about plumbing. We live in an apartment with a completely different heating-hot water set up.

We are currently bidding on a terraced 3 bed house with GFCH. It has an airing cupboard with a water tank in it. In a few years we'd like to get rid of the cupboard and the tank to put in a proper staircase to the attic (to be converted). Can this be easily done i.e. is there a lot of disruption re re-plumbing, taking up floor boards etc?

If removing, is a combi boiler with a pump for extra power located in the kitchen our only option? Or get a new gas boiler and move it to the attic instead. 

The house is D1 rated and we would be looking to insulate it externally and putting in triple glazed windows. I understand there's air to water heat pumps but I doubt the house would ever achieve the necessary air tightness for this to be efficient, though I could be wrong. 

Our main goal is to have hot water on demand (i.e. no immersion type of systems, no power shower), efficient heating which can be controlled remotely and to be able to put in a staircase to the attic.

I'd appreciate any guidance. Thanks!


----------



## Thirsty (12 Nov 2019)

Not a plumber either, but I do have a combi boiler.  

I removed the hot water cylinder from the hot press, as I wanted to keep part of it as a linen cupboard, I added the smallest radiator I could find.

My boiler is on the ground floor - I do know someone who put it into the attic space, but in my opinion it's just hassle for servicing etc.,  

I'm not sure about the cost effectiveness of putting in the heat pumps in an old terraced house.


----------



## Alkers86 (12 Nov 2019)

We have a combi boiler in the attic, after removing the cyclinder from the hotpress, which was in the bathroom.

It's very doable but will depend on your specific setup how much disruption will be needed. If you're doing the attic at the same time, it sounds like it would be a lot easier to put the new boiler in the attic as opposed the kitchen.

I would go for a combi boiler above a new gas boiler with hot water cylinder.

Also when it comes to doing the work, look at the available grants. The gas boiler replacement grant is gone but you can still get a grant for heating controls which you can do when getting the new boiler.

Have a look at this scheme, it may suit you: https://proenergyhomes.ie/

Finally, there is talk of a requirement that any major renovations to a property will need to bring it to at least a B standard BER. This may be of relevance but I don't think the details have been released yet.


----------



## Leo (12 Nov 2019)

Tom2015 said:


> The house is D1 rated and we would be looking to insulate it externally and putting in triple glazed windows. I understand there's air to water heat pumps but I doubt the house would ever achieve the necessary air tightness for this to be efficient, though I could be wrong.



If you are going to externally insulate, the new regs may demand you bring the house up to a minimum B2 rating. It may not be possible to achieve that with an oil or gas boiler of any type, and you may need to move to a heat pump.


----------



## Tom2015 (12 Nov 2019)

Thirsty said:


> My boiler is on the ground floor - I do know someone who put it into the attic space, but in my opinion it's just hassle for servicing etc.,
> 
> I'm not sure about the cost effectiveness of putting in the heat pumps in an old terraced house.


 This is what we would like to do. I understand it needs to be next to an external wall? Also, is there an issue with taking cold water from the mains? 

Ideally, I'd love a heatpump (I think?) and under floor heating but I don't think it's realistic without dropping a serious amount of money even though the house was built less than 30 years so it's not that old.



Alkers86 said:


> We have a combi boiler in the attic, after removing the cyclinder from the hotpress, which was in the bathroom.
> 
> It's very doable but will depend on your specific setup how much disruption will be needed. If you're doing the attic at the same time, it sounds like it would be a lot easier to put the new boiler in the attic as opposed the kitchen.


To be honest, we'd also be looking at extending the downstairs, out by a meter or 2 max to gain just a little bit of extra space so perhaps it'd be better to get the kitchen done first, put in the combi boiler, get rid of the tank and only then worry about converting the attic. 



Leo said:


> If you are going to externally insulate, the new regs may demand you bring the house up to a minimum B2 rating. It may not be possible to achieve that with an oil or gas boiler of any type, and you may need to move to a heat pump.


This worries me a bit. I am aware of the new regs and I am wondering what it'd mean for us. The house isn't old, currently double glazing, storage in attic. I have no idea how old the current tank is. The plan would be to insulate the 2 walls, new windows and doors, the combi boiler, probably new rads too and in, say, 5 years time go into the attic as our kids will want that extra play space. Heat pump may be an expensive investment given the extra work that's required to ensure its efficiencies. 

For my own comforts I obviously want the house to be warm and the heating to be efficient and while we will have the funds to do it up over a few years, it's not bottomless money pit. To me the new regs seem like, either spend a lot of money or don't bother and freeze. Is there a happy medium!?


----------

